# How to update my ports directory



## andy8 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,

I  wish  to  update  my  ports  directory  as  I  feel  it's  not  up  to  date.
How  do  I  achieve  that? What command to  use?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2011)

The easiest way is to use portsnap(8).

Handbook: 24.3 Portsnap: A Ports Collection Update Tool.


----------



## andy8 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks very much.
Very helpful indeed.


----------

